# Niblet



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi everyone.

I thought I would get this forum started with a little story about my bunny. He is an English Rex and is spotted like a holstein cow. When we brought him home, my niece was 2 at the time and she called him a "moo cow". He's absolutely hilarious and very much looking forward to becoming a big brother to our new puppy in just a few weeks!!! You should see how high he jumps when he's having a good time. Now that he's older (6 1/2), he can sit on my lap for hours, just watching tv with me. Gotta love that! My father, being a butcher, has other plans for him  (just kidding), but when all is said and done, you can't help falling in love with this furry little guy.

A few years ago, we had him tethered in the backyard and I wasn't watching him closely enough. To make a long story really short, he was chased by a fox and has not been outside since, especially now that we live in the suburbs and hawks and foxes are way more common. That's ok. He gets plenty of exercise inside.

Anyone else have other pets besides dogs or cats?

Later,
Bonni


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

We have 6 fishes...  (in addition to Kia and currently 4 Golden puppies).
Even though many people see only 1 or 2 fishes in the aquarium, there actually are more playing in the constantly overgrowing water plants - and they are good at hiding.
These fishes are extremely sturdy! You would not believe the temperature changes they are able to withstand (not that we have done any kind of extensive testing )!
Kia, our Golden, likes to watch them from time to time when she relaxes on our couch...  
We had lots of snails (our 10 year old friend Jesika counted 50 at one time) being friendly with the fishes in the aquarium, but there are no longer in large numbers (it's a mystery).

Bon, I absolutely MUST meet Niblet. I think you should have kept the name moo cow... it's hilarious.


----------



## rose4bud (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello Bonni,

My wife and I have, three parrots, one bunny and one large salt water reef tank in the house.

This coming Saturday we're going to pickup our new 10 week old baby golden girl. In time and with alot adult supervision, I'm sure all the animals will be fine with one another.

Stay tuned for developing stories and pictures in the coming weeks.


Have a good evening,
The Rose Family


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

That will surely make for some interesting stories!  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Coopersmum (Apr 13, 2005)

My dad was terrible at guessing the sex of our animals. We had a rabbit called Priscilla that turned out to be a male so he got called prissy and a budgie called Sandra that also was a male so we changed him to Sandy!


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

Niblet started out as Nibbles because we thought he was a girl. We took him to a groomer right when we first got him, to get his nails trimmed (I had no idea how to do it myself) and when I picked him up, he had a pretty little pink bow in his hair.

At our first visit to the vet later that year, we found out that he was a boy. We were quite shocked. Then he was neutered so now he's neither!  He was a cute girl though. Apparently, bunnies to express their gender until at least 3 months of age. So, he was just a tiny little baby when we got him. 

I have pictures of him from when he was a baby. I should try to scan them and post them. He's adorable.

Later,
Bon


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

*Oops*

I meant to say "bunnies DON'T express their gender". My English/typing skills are truly lacking these days.  

Sorry
Bonni


----------



## Coopersmum (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes, please post the pictures for us!! Would love to see it.


----------

